# Shall I buy DIY Epson R3000 DTG Printer?



## offbeatzombie (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi,

I am actually new to dtg printing. I want to start business of t shirt printing with DTG printer. I planning to buy DIY Epson R3000 DTG printer from private seller in India. Shall I buy it?

I want to offer my consumers a very good quality tee with high quality printing. I am worried about the image quality of DIY Epson R3000 DTG printer. I mean will it print good quality image. I want to print only vector images on t shirt through Epson R3000 dtg printer. I don't want to print very high photographic images, just only vector images. I want to print on both light as well as dark garments. I am also planning to use only Dupont Inks for printing.

So will Epson R3000 DIY DTG printer will do my work?

I don't have that much money to buy original epson f2000, so deciding to buy DIY Epson R3000 dtg printer.

Please help me out.


----------



## AJLA (May 21, 2010)

Hi,

I believe the product you are talking about with this Indian supplier actually comes from China and my advice would be to buy direct from manufacturer depending upon your location. It looks similar to the Spectra 3000 I guess and yes the R3000 should do all you require.
Rather than explaining more you can send me PM and I will help as much as I can.

Regards


----------

